# How much does your horse weigh and what *should* they weigh?



## Cop-Pop (8 November 2010)

As per title really   I use the term 'should' loosely as obv with humans it depends on muscle etc.  I very rarely weigh mine  and I have to be honest I don't know what their ideal weight range should be 

My horse (15.1 TBx) weighs 475k - she was very fit over the summer but has a little belly atm since I've been off with a bad back.

Pony (11.2 Section A) weighs 254k - I've been calling her fat but YO said she isn't that bad seeing as she doesn't get any hard work, just walked out in hand up the hill everyday and lunged two to three times a week


----------



## xRobyn (8 November 2010)

I think 250kg may be a little heavy for a section A but better to go by body scoring 

Phil (Still!) weighed about 580kg. He looks best at 550-560kg. But even then that makes him 'heavy' for his breed. He;s a 15.2hh welsh section D. Even though he's overweight atm, I'm still proud. I got him down from (on a weigh tape) over 700kg! 

550kg of welsh cob:


----------



## Snowysadude (8 November 2010)

Mine is 608kgs 17hh belgum warmblood. I  think he looks a bit overweight but should weigh between 600 and 650kgs. So hes ok - and its winter so im not complaining!


----------



## Becca-84 (8 November 2010)

Mine, 15hh Breton x Andalucian is currently at about 445kg (on weigh tape). That's down from 490kg when I got her! Ideally I'd like her at about 430kg so we're getting there


----------



## Laafet (8 November 2010)

Word of warning - was wondering how you were all weighing your horses. I've used a weight tape for years but found to my horror that mine was weighing about 80kg too light (I was shown by a vet how to use it). I have access to a weigh bridge now and it is far better for monitoring weight. When T did his suspensory last year he weighed in at a whooping 550kg which is a lot for a lightweight TB x Welsh D. He is now 500kg and fit not fat. My weigh tape had said he was only 470kg when he was at his heaviest.


----------



## xRobyn (8 November 2010)

They're still a good indication of weight loss/gain


----------



## JessPickle (8 November 2010)

My yard has a weigh bridge.  Pickle weighs in a 676kg at last weigh in.  He is a 17.1hh Clyesdale x so I don't think thats bad going!


----------



## Cop-Pop (8 November 2010)

Laafet said:



			Word of warning - was wondering how you were all weighing your horses. I've used a weight tape for years but found to my horror that mine was weighing about 80kg too light (I was shown by a vet how to use it). I have access to a weigh bridge now and it is far better for monitoring weight. When T did his suspensory last year he weighed in at a whooping 550kg which is a lot for a lightweight TB x Welsh D. He is now 500kg and fit not fat. My weigh tape had said he was only 470kg when he was at his heaviest.
		
Click to expand...

Thats really interesting as the other times my horses were weighed was when the vet used a weigh tape on them.  I was worried that 254kg was too fat for my pony but condition scoring shes spot on.  YO has got a couple of weigh tapes so I might compare them together


----------



## Umbongo (8 November 2010)

zalacca said:



			Thats really interesting as the other times my horses were weighed was when the vet used a weigh tape on them.  I was worried that 254kg was too fat for my pony but condition scoring shes spot on.  YO has got a couple of weigh tapes so I might compare them together 

Click to expand...


A lot of weigh tapes can vary slightly. They aren't a good indication of weight however good to use to see how much your horse has lost/gained around the girth! If you don't have access to a weigh bridge then the next best thing would be to measure the horses length and girth then:

Weight (kg) = (girth (squared) x length) then divide all that by 11877.

http://www.effem-equine.com/Waltham - Horse/nutritional_aspects/weighing_your_horse.html

Even then this weight formula is not a hugely accurate measurement, but more so than weigh tapes  Also good to use alongside condition scoring too.


----------



## Cop-Pop (8 November 2010)

heather_bambi said:



			A lot of weigh tapes can vary slightly. They aren't a good indication of weight however good to use to see how much your horse has lost/gained around the girth! If you don't have access to a weigh bridge then the next best thing would be to measure the horses length and girth then:

Weight (kg) = (girth (squared) x length) then divide all that by 11877.

http://www.effem-equine.com/Waltham - Horse/nutritional_aspects/weighing_your_horse.html

Even then this weight formula is not a hugely accurate measurement, but more so than weigh tapes  Also good to use alongside condition scoring too.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks   I'll give this method a go at teh weekend.  I've always gone by condition scoring but decided to weigh them to see if I could make one wormer do for teh both of them, sadly I can't  

On another note whenever I show the pony and I'm told by the judge that shes too thin I always take that as a good thing


----------



## LizzyandToddy (9 November 2010)

My 15 1hh Tb X Connie is 445kg at the moment, which is about what he should be. He is fully hunting fit and pinging around at the moment though! Wouldn't hurt to see a little more on him though.


----------



## pottamus (9 November 2010)

My Welsh 15hh lad weighs 440kg on a weigh tape and at 435kg he is the ideal weight according to my vet. I am trying to keep him at this weight now as he has been a whole lot more and got laminitis because of it.


----------

